# Remote



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

We haven't done this before but hope someone can help 
We have a 2053 E410 Bessacarr but the problem is we can't find the habitation remote it's on the wiring diagram but no idea what it looks like 
Any help would be appreciated 

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome.

What does a habitation remote do?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

2053, is that the year?
Is the remote for the alarm, door locks, blinds, etc.? Maybe even the TV or sat?

Ray.


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

erneboy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What does a habitation remote do?


Hi the remote is something to do with the wiring for panel for the habitation


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I have never known anything like that.

Ray.


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

raynipper said:


> 2053, is that the year?
> Is the remote for the alarm, door locks, blinds, etc.? Maybe even the TV or sat?
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray no 2053 is year of the the van .the remote is in the wiring somewhere and has something to do with with the panel


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

raynipper said:


> Personally I have never known anything like that.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray no we haven't but it's on the wiring diagram


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you post details of the panel, make and model, or photographs of it.

Like Ray a remote in the wiring for the control panel is a new one on me.


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

erneboy said:


> Welcome.
> 
> What does a habitation remote do?


Hi ernboy it's something to do with the panel wiring it's wired into the panel somewhere


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

erneboy said:


> Can you post details of the panel, make and model, or photographs of it.
> 
> Like Ray a remote in the wiring for the control panel is a new one on me.


Thanks for the help, I'll get the details later do put them on,the wiring diagram is for the E400


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I also have never heard of such a remote and would suggest that you contact directly the manufacturers Swift, BUT from my understanding 2053 vehicles were registered between September 2003 and February 2004 so they may well be unable to answer. Our vehicle is 2003, also made by Swift and has no mention of such a thing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate it when they come back from the future and we have to figure it all out.


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I hate it when they come back from the future and we have to figure it all out.


I have attached images showing the remote device in the circuit diagram. Just need to find where it is fitted on the vehicle so I can disconnect for testing.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Could be talking through the proverbial but is it the remote for a Sargent EC480 control panel that looks like this?


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

OK, ignore my previous as I was talking through my proverbial given your post just before mine!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Saw this on the web
"Some models are equipped with a remote control unit which allows the user to isolate the caravan outputs from the battery, using button II, whilst still maintaining the charging of the battery (when connected to a mains supply). It can also switch on the entry light inside the caravan, using button I.



1. Button I controls the first light inside the caravan.



2. Button II controls the isolation of the 12V systems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think there is a remote as such I think it might be the remote operation of the step out Laika had a button on the dash, but most come up via a switch near the hab door and when the ign is turned on.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I think the Remote panel replicates the switches on the RH panel above the door. the RH panel above the door overides the remote settings [I think]. Handbook reference below:
"The remote control unit allows you to isolate the caravan outputs from the battery-using button II, whilst still maintaining the charging of the battery (when connected to a mains supply). It will also switch on the AWNING LIGHT using button I. 1. Button I controls the AWNING LIGHT 2. Button 2 controls the isolation of the 12 volt systems. Over-riding the remote control is possible by using the two switches located on the control panel above the door, these switches should be left in the OFF position when using the remote control during normal operation. The coding for the unit is recorded on the back of the remote unit and also on the control unit, a note of this should be recorded in a safe place. If additional remote units are required these can be ordered using the code."


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks to Rayc and Gellyneck, I was clearly wrong, I have never heard or read about such a thing before. I can see how that could be useful if you were approaching the MH in the dark and wanted the awning light on.

Never too old to learn, I was clearly not familiar that such a thing even existed.


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

rayc said:


> Saw this on the web
> "Some models are equipped with a remote control unit which allows the user to isolate the caravan outputs from the battery, using button II, whilst still maintaining the charging of the battery (when connected to a mains supply). It can also switch on the entry light inside the caravan, using button I.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi the first switch is a rocker top showes engine battery condition Middle off bottom habitation the red switch shows water level ,the 3rd switch works the outside light


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

That remote section has hatching in it which often indicates it's an optional extra. So it may not exist.


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

rayc said:


> I think the Remote panel replicates the switches on the RH panel above the door. the RH panel above the door overides the remote settings [I think]. Handbook reference below:
> "The remote control unit allows you to isolate the caravan outputs from the battery-using button II, whilst still maintaining the charging of the battery (when connected to a mains supply). It will also switch on the AWNING LIGHT using button I. 1. Button I controls the AWNING LIGHT 2. Button 2 controls the isolation of the 12 volt systems. Over-riding the remote control is possible by using the two switches located on the control panel above the door, these switches should be left in the OFF position when using the remote control during normal operation. The coding for the unit is recorded on the back of the remote unit and also on the control unit, a note of this should be recorded in a safe place. If additional remote units are required these can be ordered using the code."


Hi I'm going to have to get my electrician to at this thank you for your input


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I hate it when they come back from the future and we have to figure it all out.


Yes but it's fun


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I don't think there is a remote as such I think it might be the remote operation of the step out Laika had a button on the dash, but most come up via a switch near the hab door and when the ign is turned on.


That's a possibility I found an unused plug behind the panel 
Thanks to everyone for their input I've got some ideas now


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Please come back and put us out of our misery once you know!


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

rayc said:


> Saw this on the web
> "Some models are equipped with a remote control unit which allows the user to isolate the caravan outputs from the battery, using button II, whilst still maintaining the charging of the battery (when connected to a mains supply). It can also switch on the entry light inside the caravan, using button I.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry late reply, this could be right but were is it ,and what does it look like 
Thanks for the help


----------



## box (Feb 18, 2013)

jiwawa said:


> Please come back and put us out of our misery once you know!


Will do if I find the answer


----------

